# 55g



## fishybiz21 (Feb 12, 2015)

My Happy Place


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks like an Amano scape! 

Suggestions:
put on a black or white background to hide equipment
Get some marbled hatchets to fill up the top space

looks great!


----------



## swiftjustice1066 (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Vallisneria (Mar 15, 2018)

I love your color arrangement with the red centerpiece and warm background plants. Nice job.


----------



## TDOliphant (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks great..


----------

